# For those that buy land/real estate



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, first off I'm totally green in this area. I'm curious what is considered a good buy for property? Like with aquairums I know that $1/gal is considered good and 50cents/gal is awesome but understand that at 50cents/gal very likely you'll need a lot of elbow work to get it clean/workable.

I am wondering what is the parallel to that aquarium analogy in property? Say per acre of land? $1000/acre or $500/acre? I'm not sure what is a good price. I'm right now exploring some farm land up north as I saw some ad on kijiji/craigslist but have not gone to see in person.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

My advice - find an agent and ask questions of someone who does it for a living. There are so many factors that the layman may not be aware of when looking at land prices - long term fed/prov/municipal and/or private development plans and zoning requests for adjacent land - how close are electrical/water/etc services. 

I don't know much about real-estate but I know enough to not try find and buy a deal property on my own...if you're going to get an agent involved, get them involved early and make them earn their commission!


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Ok, first off I'm totally green in this area. I'm curious what is considered a good buy for property? Like with aquairums I know that $1/gal is considered good and 50cents/gal is awesome but understand that at 50cents/gal very likely you'll need a lot of elbow work to get it clean/workable.
> 
> I am wondering what is the parallel to that aquarium analogy in property? Say per acre of land? $1000/acre or $500/acre? I'm not sure what is a good price. I'm right now exploring some farm land up north as I saw some ad on kijiji/craigslist but have not gone to see in person.
> 
> Thanks.


There are general rules of thumbs that you can follow, but these will vary HUGELY depending upon where you are looking. In real estate it's all about location!
I've heard and used the $1,000/acre rule, but that doesn't apply to property downtown Toronto. In fact downtown $1,000,000/acre is probably a better estimate, but in the middle of nowhere way up north $1,000/acre is probably too much.
Also depends upon what services you get, ie vacant land with no road access, water access, hydro, etc... will probably go for $100/acre.

As for farm land, again many variables come into play, location, services, road access, well, farmable land or not, etc...

I'd say your best bet is to contact a real estate agent, and NOT one from the city. If you're looking at farm land, go to a small town office near where you are looking - those guys will have the best local knowledge and can advise you better.

Good luck.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Yah I am looking up north. Not sure where Dundatalk or whatever that is but I think it was somewhere around the Owen Sound area.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ipment-Farm-Land-Available-W0QQAdIdZ209394534



> Farm Land Available
> Share | Print | Report Ad
> 
> Date Listed 04-Jun-10
> ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dundatalk is in the middle of nowhere

of course the land is cheap....


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NVES said:


> There are general rules of thumbs that you can follow, but these will vary HUGELY depending upon where you are looking. In real estate it's all about location!
> I've heard and used the $1,000/acre rule, but that doesn't apply to property downtown Toronto. In fact downtown $1,000,000/acre is probably a better estimate, but in the middle of nowhere way up north $1,000/acre is probably too much.
> Also depends upon what services you get, ie vacant land with no road access, water access, hydro, etc... will probably go for $100/acre.
> 
> ...


Well road access for sure will be needed but water services I was thinking of collecting the rain water. I've been inspired by the earthships I saw many years ago on TV out in Arizona and just a few days ago @Discovery with Jay Ziya had a segment on earthships again.

So I don't think water would be an issue. I was thinking of probably doing aquaponics down there and using the rain water as top up water. It's a dream still tho true location is important as well as I don't want it too far out. Good place to retreat to and do a little hunting and fish scooping.


----------

